

Lusi's 8th birthday – A mud volcano in Indonesia - samiryusf
http://www.agilegeoscience.com/journal/2014/5/28/lusis-8th-birthday.html

======
gus_massa
A better title: "Lusi's 8th birthday - A giant mud volcano in Java"

(The idea is to maintain the original title, but sometime it's better to add
more information, without editorializing.)

~~~
dang
That's right, as long as the words are taken from the article itself, such as
here, where the first sentence includes the extra info.

The submitted title ("Lusi's 8th birthday – Journal – Agile Geosceience") also
included the domain name, which is redundant since that is always displayed
beside the title and implicitly forms part of it.

